# Good Squirrel/rabbit dog



## Nambow (Dec 29, 2008)

My brother has a full-blooded basset hound that loves to smell around and is not scared of a gun. I took her out on leash the other day to try to tree squirrels, but did not find any. My problem is she does not like to listen at all; so I am hesitant to let her go. At the end of the last hunt I did let her go, but had to chase her down. What can I do to make her listen.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Since you are dealing with a hound, they tend to "listen to their noses" and ignore just about everything else. There are many hounds out there that made good squirrel dogs but you will get a higher percentage of squirrel dogs out of the various cur and feist breeds.

Best of luck though! Maybe someone more familiar with Bassets can help you out???

-Marc


----------

